# Musicians: Where to get Privia Digital Pianos in Ontario?



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

I've been eyeing the Casio Privia PX100 digital piano for quite a while now. They seem to be really good value for money and the reviews are mostly quite positive.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...f=pd_bbs_4/002-1846713-4616837?_encoding=UTF8

Now, I know Casio is sort of a toy brand, mostly associated with cheap throwaway keyboards. But this one here is NOT a keyboard; it's a digital piano -- it's supposed to be surprising good, given its price. The great thing about this piano is that it's got good weighted keys, which is absolutely essential for me. Those plasticky-feeling electronic keyboards just don't cut it. 

In the U.S., it is going for US$399 (C$459). The best price I've been able to find in Canada is C$599 for a refurbished model. Unfortunately, the dealer is in Alberta -- I would prefer to buy from someone in GTA.

I've scoured the web for dealers in the GTA who carry this particular piano but no luck. Most retailers like Long and McQuade only carry the standard digital piano brands. 

So my questions are:
1) Does anyone know of dealers in the GTA who carry Casio Privia Pianos?
2) I heard someone got hold of one at Costco. Unfortunately, I couldn't find it at Costco.ca -- but the brick-and-mortar store might have it. Has anyone seen this piano at Costco?

Thanks.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Don't know where they stock those in the GTA. Have you considered other manufacturers of decent digital pianos? I mean, what makes the Casio exceptional - weighted, velocity-sensitive keys? A particularly nice tone, or...? Nothing from Yamaha, Edirol or Roland will suit your fancy?


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

I have seen it at Costco a while ago but the stock changes quickly there. I seem to remember the action on the light side but I recall the price being quite low for it. 

I'd try to hunt down a used Yamaha one. I got a great deal on one that was bought to learn on and never played after the first few months.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

You'd be better off with a Roland/Edirol:
http://www.rolandus.com/products/productlist.aspx?ParentId=87

Even a Keystation 88 is better than the one you are looking at:
http://www.kellysmusic.ca/productinfo.asp?p=1079367032

You'll need a sound module for this though:
http://www.kellysmusic.ca/productinfo.asp?id=1027527561

My setup is this:

I have a PCR-A30 with a SD-20,
I can play music without the computer using midi thru through the sound module.
The setup also allows me to play through the computer with Garageband. (Best of both worlds)


D


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

M-Audio have a Keystation with a built in piano module called the ProKeys 88SX

Costco had Privias the last time I was into the B&M (about 3 weeks ago) IIRC $699 though, I don't recall what model.


----------



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies.



Max said:


> Don't know where they stock those in the GTA. Have you considered other manufacturers of decent digital pianos? I mean, what makes the Casio exceptional - weighted, velocity-sensitive keys? A particularly nice tone, or...? Nothing from Yamaha, Edirol or Roland will suit your fancy?


Well, I would go for a Yamaha or a Roland or a Korg in a heartbeat if I could afford one! (The Yamaha P60, which is about the only competitor in this class, costs quite a lot more)

My budget is around $500-$700, and the Casio seems to be the only one in that price range.

I'm not a professional, and I don't do gigs or anything. I just want a nice digital piano that approximates an acoustic piano as much as possible. The fact that the Casio only weighs 27 lbs is a plus - that means I don't have worry about transporting it if I should have to move (I lead an itinerant life).

The only feature I really care about is the grand piano sound. I don't need all the bells and whistles that are on more sophisticated keyboards. 



> I'd try to hunt down a used Yamaha one. I got a great deal on one that was bought to learn on and never played after the first few months.


Where would one find a used Yamaha online? I tried looking on ebay.ca, but most of the sellers are in the U.S.



> My setup is this:
> 
> I have a PCR-A30 with a SD-20,
> I can play music without the computer using midi thru through the sound module.
> The setup also allows me to play through the computer with Garageband. (Best of both worlds)


I've thought about buying a MIDI controller, but I like the flexibility of a standalone unit. I don't use Garageband very much.

This guy agrees with you though:
http://www.thegatesofdawn.ca/wordpress/?p=12



> M-Audio have a Keystation with a built in piano module called the ProKeys 88SX


The price is tempting, but only semi-weighted action. But I think I need to try this out to see if I can live with that. 

Canada Computers sells it for C$494
http://www.canadacomputers.com/inde...SC&PHPSESSID=ea7f659f49ce76411c3405d1d902322b

The full Prokeys 88 (with hammer-action) is over $800
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=007693&cid=SC

It looks like M-Audio has other new products too...
https://www.studica.com/maudio/#USB MIDI Keyboards


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I got a M-Audio Keystation Pro 88 for under $700 from Cosmo Music. You should be able to find the same pricing from just Saved By Technology or Long & McQuade as well. This unit does not have a built-in piano module (no speakers or sound of its own) but it has a real grand piano feel and an onboard USB controller. When the unit is tied to GarageBand (plug and play), and you have some decent powered speakers, it sounds great. For learning and practicing this cannot be beat. I was looking at the Omnipotent Master (slighlty more expensive) usb controller keyboard and it has stronger features than the M-Audio but the feel is not quite as nice. Both units can be found at Cosmo Music for comparison.

Good luck.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

ernestworthing said:


> Where would one find a used Yamaha online? I tried looking on ebay.ca, but most of the sellers are in the U.S.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------

